# Artistic horse pictures I took



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice. I like the first one on the left best.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 20, 2012)

cute pic


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope you don't mind, but I rearranged your photos so that they stacked vertically, instead of horizontally. It makes them so much easier on the forum and easier to look at.

The photos are very well done and pleasing to look at. As another photographer, good luck trying to make a living at it. It is much easier said than done. BUT, keep trying. You have a good feel for it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love the second one.. you captured the moment beautifully. The first is quite artistic but I wouldn't hang it on my wall.. though the 3rd one is eerie in its own way and I love the symmetry!

Very nice  You have a little bit of a dark edge in your photos.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

They're beautiful. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Great picts!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Great pics! I really like the scene in the 2nd one. Cute!


----------



## BitingTheBit (Feb 16, 2012)

Excellent photography!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Those are very good photographs, thank you for sharing, enjoyed looking.


----------



## KyraahKaay (May 2, 2012)

I love the last one


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I LOVE the second and third ones. I actually kind of like the first one, it's definitely unique.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great work! I think they are all fantastic, but the last one just really stands out to me


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

cool phots. keep uploading


----------

